# HT time / symptoms



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

This question has probably been answered before so please accept my apologies in advance.Is there a correlation between the number of years that a person has had IBS and the amount of time that it takes for the symptoms to subside re Mikes HT prog.I finished the prog in May and listen to some sides occasionally.Many of my symptoms have gone and am greatly improved apart from the dreaded D so I was thinking that perhaps because this was and has always been my worst symptom perhaps it will take longer to get rid of as my sub-con has addressed the other issues ( pain etc)and now will move on to treat the D.On the other hand I also realise that I could be talking a load of rubbish.Who said, so what's new?????? Wishing everyone here the best of health.Peter


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could very well be Peter. I know the first thing the HT attacked was my pain and then I had more success using it for the D. Keep at it. Also there is a link I think between how long you have had the D happening and how long it may take to have the HT have an effect on it. Something to do with memory imprinting or something??? Course that could be complete rubbish too LOL. My memory isn't what it used to be. LOLLet Eric have a crack at this question, or pop Mike an e-mail. But what you say seems to ring true to me.Hope ya feel better soon.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, glad first of all your doing well for the most part.I am sure there is some correlations, but Mike can answer that more in depth, but he is away right now. there may also be physiological reasons that are part of this.I would do the whole thing over from the beging also, because another aspect of this is you have done it once and your brain knows its safe and the next time you do it, it is much more willing to go along with the suggestions and make the cahnges. The goal is to keep knocking on the door so to speak. So my personal advise would be to do it again from the start. For me persoanally it was also a huge help to do this without the tapes as much as possible, just to put myself in the state a couple times a day, because the state itself slows the transit down.Lets however address some other possiblities. Are you taking ffiber or any other medications ect.?What is your eating patterns like? How often in the day and do you eat, small meals all day long, or three big ones etc..You might also want to read this, just for the info. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/chronicdiarrhea.html Let me know JB.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Eric,BQ many thanks for your replies.I am going to start the prog again but nice to have your confirmation Eric.I have also just received Heather VonVorus books 1st year IBS and Eating for IBS.I realise that her advice can only be generalisations and not person specific but I will start to try some of her suggestions.I'm also looking into digestive enzymes, although not a topice for this forum.The only meds I take now are Lomotil for the D.No fibre supplements.Food wise only eat 1 main meal in evening and during the day eat sandwiches or simiiar.You also mentioned that you put yourself in the state twice a day.I imagine this refers to visualisation which is something I have never been able to do.Anyway,will redo prog and have a look at Heathers books and see if there is any info there which will help me.Interesting to see her mention 2 types of fibre never realised there were 2 types,just fibre which I tried in the early days and made my symptoms a lot worse.I'm just going through a bad patch at the moment but will kick start myself again and get positive.Wishing you well, and thanks for all your help.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, I am glad your getting heathers book, it is largely based on fiber and if I were you I would start adding and eating small amount of fiber at first and build it up and see how you do for say three weeks even if its a little bit of a problem at first. You may also want to look into fibercon or equalactin if you can get it over there or order off there website. You can pretty much take it when needed and it helps some to regulate water in the digestive process. Try startinng with some of these things and perhaps a good probiotic may even help some.I would not mess around with to much at once though, its important to do one thing at a time and see how well it really works over time, otheerwise the whole balance might get upset.On the visulation, I know your religious and try to incorporate that some into the strategy perhaps, that may help you.







You can try anything you want here with this, just picutre it all in your mind, it also helps to distract you from thinking about IBS. It may take some practice also for a bit, but if you do it most people find it get easier and easier to do and can help you say when your out and about on the town.keep eating small meals through out the day and when you eat that main meal try not to eat to much, because your hungry at one sitting, that can help, part of the altered gastrocolonic responce is based in part on calories in a meal.Hopefully Heathers book will help you through some of this as you work through that.







Going through the tapes again should help all this also so now worries just enjoy. Hope that helps.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hello EricAs ever,thank you so much for your help and advice.I have just started to read Heathers books and will start taking the advice given and see if it helps.I figure theres nothing to lose and possibly something to gain.I have just read about you and Jeff Roberts in one of the the books,and my prob's seem insignificant to what you have both gone through.I am convinced that repeating the tapes will bring the greatest benefits though and will start afresh.As you say, I will only start on these changes a bit at a time.Not sure if brand names you mentioned are available in the UK but will have a look at the other forums.Off to buy some herbal tea.







Many thanks for your help.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi jb:We all have bad patches now and then, even people without IBS, so feel free to complain to us.







I use side four whenever I have any type of pain, it doesn't have to be IBS. I've found that it's really comforting and work wonders. I do it myself sometimes, without the tape, but usually put myself to sleep!Let us know how you get on, and good luck.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jb, here is some fiber info for you worth reading. http://www.parkviewpub.com/fiber.html Also ask your doctor is there is an equivalent to polycarbophil. Here is some info on it. http://www.gicare.com/pated/polycarbophil.htm let me know how it goes and how you progress.


----------

